# Tide Info



## C/\MER()N (Oct 17, 2008)

I just wanted to point out to people who didn't already know this but if you have an Iphone there's a really convenient application on there called TideApp and it gives you a pretty simple and quick tide report and best of all the Application is FREE! It has Pensacola Pass and Destin pass(labeled EAST PASS(destin))


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice Find!!:clap


----------



## C/\MER()N (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

http://www.saltwatertides.com/pickpred.html


----------



## Wally's World (Oct 1, 2008)

> *Hydro Therapy 2 (11/19/2008)*http://www.saltwatertides.com/pickpred.html


I have this site already added to my fav's, from the Tampa area, but i am looking for a site that has the solar schedule as well, for the Pensacola area????


----------



## FlatWaterBandit (Sep 15, 2008)

I have it on my iPod touch and it works great!


----------



## 82montauk (Nov 5, 2007)

This one has sun/moon up/down:

http://www.freetidetables.com/state/Florida/sid/26507327


----------



## Jamielu (Jan 16, 2008)

Awesome!! Gonna go look at the app store right now!!! Thanks!


----------

